# 1950's Glamour Wedding



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've searched the archives and may be I don't know how to do it correctly, but can't find much of anything. I seem to remember discussions on 1950's style catering.

I've been asked to submit a menu and quote for a 50's style glamour wedding to be held on July 3. It's bound to be hot. The bride wants apps and desserts. It will go from 7;30 pm to 11;30 with the apps served (passed and stationary) for 2 hours then the dessert buffet until the end. 

Any ideas for the apps? Maybe the decorations? This isn't a sock hop, but more of a Sinatra style affair. Bride has chosen a couple of things from my menu such as crab cakes, mosiac chicken terrine, possibly summer rolls (I hope not...), and fruit and cheese.

I don't know yet if I can cook on site.

I was thinking of shrimp cocktail or seafood cocktail in martini glasses, profiteroles filled with ?, 

Thanks in advance.
Susan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Are you thinking more "in the mood of the 50's" or actual 50's food?

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cookb...let-1900s.html

has some ideas....

liver pate, 
ramaki if you can bake there
pate chou with 1) chicken curry
2) shrimp salad, throw in artichokes/lemon/dillweed
3) fresh tuna salad would be way cool

Carrot curls, celery fans, huge jumbo black olives

pudding or panna cotta or rice pudding with cool shtuff added or ? put in an interesting container/plate/bowl/soup spoon/ ?

Open face sandwiches....too fun....

stuffed tomatoes

Martini marinated ?

bridge mix ......in paper cones or ?

bite size wellingtons or filet of beef sandwiches with horseradish cream

You still need some substantial food (filet sandwiches) or they are going to:
1) eat you out of seafood
2) leave and get a burger on the way home
3) get rip roaring drunk

nuts.

creme de menthe parfait or some take on that.....

mini dogs in puff.....gussy them up

1950's shek.......satin, hats, boas, skinny ties, table skirts, gloves,

Are cigarette girls 1950's? that would make a cute waitress costume with a "tray box" strap around their necks.

Or everyone wears white dress shirts, skinny black ties, possibly cuff links, maybe guys wear hats.

Dessert table can be a take off on girl shtuff....long stem red roses, long white gloves, trying to think of other props....hat box may or may not work.
There are wire women's figures readily available that look 1950's.....

What is it with Rat Pack Parties? There's one next week that a mid-20 something is giving.... weird.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Mood, not actual.

Great ideas, shroom! I'm going to use some of them right now so I can get something off to the bride.

Keep the ideas coming! Thanks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Lentil,

Here is another site that might help :

http://www.foodtimeline.org/fooddecades.html#1950s

There is party section if you scroll down, a whole list.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

looks very similar to my off the cuff list.....who'd thunk it?:smoking:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom,

Your too good to be true ! :thumb:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

:blush: thanks.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I sent off a note using many of the ideas you both posted. I'll let you know how she reacts. The good thing is that I came highly recommended (insert blushing smiley here) so she already has a good feeling. That goes a long way!

Thanks again!

Edited to add that my previous comment didn't come out right. Let me try again... Your ideas were wonderful, and that along with the good recommendation should really WOW her! Better?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

please let us know how it turns out, love to read what you (she) decided on.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

She decided on another caterer.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for all your ideas! I emailed her and asked her to share her menu with me as I was interested in her theme. No answer yet. I'll share with you if I hear from her.

I'm okay with it as it was quite some distance away, and those always give me fits!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't try doing a 50's theme, but i want to try it someday. I also love to know what she like. what do you mean with "she decide with other caterer?"


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The bride decided to hire another caterer. I didn't get the job. :-(


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

trever welcome to Cheftalk, you've ended up in the professional catering section....non-professional threads are further down the page.


----------

